# My cocker spaniel is growling at me... Why?



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

Hi All,

Im hoping someone can help me? ive had my cocker spaniel over 4 years hes called ozzy recently he will not come near me and when i shout him over his tail goes between his legs his head goes down and he starts to growl. This has been happening for over 3 weeks and me and my partner do not know what to do?

My partner Chris usually walks him but i feed him but he has never done this to Chris only me, sometimes i only look in his direction and he starts to growl?

Anyone have any advice, i am in tears most night because i love Ozzy to bits but i am starting to feel very uncomfortable in my own home. 

Any advice would be very much appreciated - TIA


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Why are you shouting at him?

If he has suddenly started this habit then i would take him to the vets for a check up as it might be pain related.

In the meant time don't punish him for this but try to be patient, respect his wishes if he is reluctant to approach you but also reward him when he does. There is obviously something wrong & making him more worried will not help


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

It is possibly you shouting at him has made him nervous and his growl is a warning. He is saying 'back off because I am not happy and I am telling you so that you don't approach - because if you do I may need to escalate this and I don't really want to.'

Staring / face to face eye contact is actually very intimidating to a dog so also stop this.

Dogs give a series of signals that they are unhappy, but unfortunately most people don't recognise them because they can be quite subtle. To begin with there is often wide eyes, lip licking and yawning. There is also muscular tension in the body. Then the ones we sometimes do see - growl, snarl, nip then bite. If the early signals are not seen (or, in the dog's view, ignored) he won't bother with them because us stupid humans pay no attention anyway; so he may go straight to the bite. So it's important never to ignore a growl and to respect it.

Can I ask what circumstances led to you shouting at him because that might help people suggest a strategy to regain his trust.


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Why are you shouting at him?
> 
> If he has suddenly started this habit then i would take him to the vets for a check up as it might be pain related.
> 
> In the meant time don't punish him for this but try to be patient, respect his wishes if he is reluctant to approach you but also reward him when he does. There is obviously something wrong & making him more worried will not help


i didnt mean i shout at him im shouting him over to sit with us etc as my partner does as well but only seems to be he growls at?? he has been to the vets and they have said he has hip problems, but i dont see that being the reason as he would growl at my partner aswell wouldn't he?


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> It is possibly you shouting at him has made him nervous and his growl is a warning. He is saying 'back off because I am not happy and I am telling you so that you don't approach - because if you do I may need to escalate this and I don't really want to.'
> 
> Staring / face to face eye contact is actually very intimidating to a dog so also stop this.
> 
> ...


so how do i not look in his direction? and my partner is the same with him so why he only growling at me? i do not shout at him... i shout for him to come over to sit with us and he wont listen to me but he dose with my partner. Could this be a jealousy thing over me and my partner?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rebecca_ozzy said:


> i didnt mean i shout at him im shouting him over to sit with us etc as my partner does as well but only seems to be he growls at?? he has been to the vets and they have said he has hip problems, but i dont see that being the reason as he would growl at my partner aswell wouldn't he?


But why shout at him to sit with you if he doesn't want to?

If he has hip problems & has experienced pain then it may be that he has associated it with something you have have inadvertently done .... what problem does he have? Is he on medication? What have the vets said?


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> But why shout at him to sit with you if he doesn't want to?
> 
> If he has hip problems & has experienced pain then it may be that he has associated it with something you have have inadvertently done .... what problem does he have? Is he on medication? What have the vets said?


i think your taking the way i mean shout at him the wrong way... im just saying come here ozzy as my partner does, what im getting at it he growls at me and not him.

he has hip *dysplasia* hes on medication and is fine so we know its not pain related as he wouldn't just growl at me and not my partner or friends or family?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rebecca_ozzy said:


> i think your taking the way i mean shout at him the wrong way... im just saying come here ozzy as my partner does, what im getting at it he growls at me and not him.
> 
> he has hip *dysplasia* hes on medication and is fine so we know its not pain related as he wouldn't just growl at me and not my partner or friends or family?


No, I'm not .... I just don't understand why you would try to call your dog over to you when he's obviously telling you he doesn't want to. Why not just leave him & let him decide if he wants to ?

As I said, when he was experiencing pain you may have touched him or knocked him or whatever without meaning to & it hurt him (who knows!) & now he may have associated you with any pain ..... this might be an explanation but it might not.

Without seeing any behaviours it is all guess work. I would stop calling him to you at all for now & see what happens.

You could also try doing some training with him (nothing to aggravate his HD but simple tricks & hand feed him rewards for doing well, this is great for bonding with your dog


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> No, I'm not .... I just don't understand why you would try to call your dog over to you when he's obviously telling you he doesn't want to. Why not just leave him & let him decide if he wants to ?
> 
> As I said, when he was experiencing pain you may have touched him or knocked him or whatever without meaning to &* it hurt him (who knows!) & now he may have associated you with any pain ..... this might be an explanation but it might not.
> 
> ...


he is a working dog so we do train him and why wouldn't i want him to sit with us? this isnt helping with my questions as to why he only growls at me ? when me and my partner both treat him the same? he calls him over and he dosnt growl? do you have cockers and have experienced similar situations? i wanted some advice form someone with cockers whos been through it themselves?? i appreciate the comments tho!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rebecca_ozzy said:


> he is a working dog so we do train him and why wouldn't i want him to sit with us? this isnt helping with my questions as to why he only growls at me ? when me and my partner both treat him the same? he calls him over and he dosnt growl? do you have cockers and have experienced similar situations? i wanted some advice form someone with cockers whos been through it themselves?? i appreciate the comments tho!


You won't treat him the same, this is impossible.We all interpret things differently, we all act differently with our body language, the way we speak, etc

No-one can give you concrete answers as to why he is doing this as no-one can see what's going on & what has happened in the past. I just don't get why you would keep trying to call a dog over that clearly doesn't want to


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> You won't treat him the same, this is impossible.We all interpret things differently, we all act differently with our body language, the way we speak, etc
> 
> No-one can give you concrete answers as to why he is doing this as no-one can see what's going on & what has happened in the past. I just don't get why you would keep trying to call a dog over that clearly doesn't want to


i appreciate your comments but im hoping someone with a cocker spaniel might be able to help me from now on! Have a great day!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rebecca_ozzy said:


> i appreciate your comments but im hoping someone with a cocker spaniel might be able to help me from now on! Have a great day!


Yes .... I think that's best .... although I think I can understand the problem now tho


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Yes .... I think that's best .... although I think I can understand the problem now tho


and what would that be?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't have a Cocker, but the behaviour you describe may well have nothing to do with what Breed he is.

It does sound as though, for some strange reason, your dog has become a little fearful of you. Dogs can be odd creatures and just the smallest thing can make them become mistrustful of someone they have always loved and trusted.

In these circumstances, the best thing you can do is ignore him, unless he approaches you. Take the pressure off him, continue to feed him as you do now and I'm sure he will come to in his own time.


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

Rafa said:


> I don't have a Cocker, but the behaviour you describe may well have nothing to do with what Breed he is.
> 
> It does sound as though, for some strange reason, your dog has become a little fearful of you. Dogs can be odd creatures and just the smallest thing can make them become mistrustful of someone they have always loved and trusted.
> 
> In these circumstances, the best thing you can do is ignore him, unless he approaches you. Take the pressure off him, continue to feed him as you do now and I'm sure he will come to in his own time.


thank you for you comment, i have in the last few days ignored him and he has come over twice so it seems to be working. i tend to take the socks and tea towels off him so he dosnt chew them do you think that could make him fearful of me?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, some Spaniels can be real resource guarders, so if you have to take off him something which is high value to him, it maybe could make him feel he can't trust you.

Do you simply take the item from him or ask him to drop it and exchange for a treat?


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

Rafa said:


> Well, some Spaniels can be real resource guarders, so if you have to take off him something which is high value to him, it maybe could make him feel he can't trust you.
> 
> Do you simply take the item from him or ask him to drop it and exchange for a treat?


if its socks he drops them and a tea towel but i have done this since we had him so ive always had authority over him its just recent he has been growling at me? without taking anything off him etc im so confused about it. hes always been a loving dog and wants cuddles but he wont come near me at all.

my partner has now took stuff off him to show authority and he is fine with it.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Taking things off your dog to 'show authority' is not the best way of treating this. Spaniels to have a reputation of being resource guarders and taking things away in order to show who is boss can actually backfire and you end up with a dog which will take further action if her perceives things are going to be continually taken from him for what he sees for no reason at all. 
Far better is to exchange the socks/tea towels for a treat, no you are not rewarding him for having taken the socks, but for giving them up. If you continue to take things away you may find that your dog will resort to snapping and maybe even biting in order to retain control of the socks or whatever.

Are you taking food away from him as well?


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Taking things off your dog to 'show authority' is not the best way of treating this. Spaniels to have a reputation of being resource guarders and taking things away in order to show who is boss can actually backfire and you end up with a dog which will take further action if her perceives things are going to be continually taken from him for what he sees for no reason at all.
> Far better is to exchange the socks/tea towels for a treat, no you are not rewarding him for having taken the socks, but for giving them up. If you continue to take things away you may find that your dog will resort to snapping and maybe even biting in order to retain control of the socks or whatever.
> 
> Are you taking food away from him as well?


no i do not take food off him, he loves socks and tea towels so as u can imagine i have a few with holes. i like your idea of rewarding him when he gives them up though so i will try that. Thank u very much


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Rebecca_ozzy said:


> i tend to take the socks and tea towels off him so he dosnt chew them


This could be a clue. Suppose someone tried to take something you prize away from you - a favourite piece of jewellery, your favourite shoes, that first glass of wine - anything you value. You would start to mistrust that person too and you would guard your possssion all the harder. However as others have said, if you get a better deal in a swap, the tension is removed.

To rebuild your bond, I also think completely ignoring him is the best strategy, but as you walk past him, drop - not throw - a little piece of chicken or frankfurter sausage. Gradually he may learn to approach you and when he does, he can have a jackpot reward.

In regards the socks and tea towels, it can't be hard to keep them out of reach so you don't have to take them away.


Rebecca_ozzy said:


> so how do i not look in his direction?


I meant don't stare at him. That is an intimidating piece of body language for a dog.


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> This could be a clue. Suppose someone tried to take something you prize away from you - a favourite piece of jewellery, your favourite shoes, that first glass of wine - anything you value. You would start to mistrust that person too and you would guard your possssion all the harder. However as others have said, if you get a better deal in a swap, the tension is removed.
> 
> To rebuild your bond, I also think completely ignoring him is the best strategy, but as you walk past him, drop - not throw - a little piece of chicken or frankfurter sausage. Gradually he may learn to approach you and when he does, he can have a jackpot reward.
> 
> ...


yes i agree with you but im asking why now? and why only me?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rebecca_ozzy said:


> yes i agree with you but im asking why now? and why only me?


Probably because he's had enough of your methods.

He has probably been showing subtle signs of being uncomfortable with your methods which have been ignored, so he has escalated the signals eventually getting to a growl.

The following chart is useful. Note that growling is along way up the list


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Probably because he's had enough of your methods.
> 
> He has probably been showing subtle signs of being uncomfortable with your methods which have been ignored, so he has escalated the signals eventually getting to a growl.
> 
> The following chart is useful. Note that growling is along way up the list


what do you mean sick of my methods?


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

The autoritative and alpha theory for dog training has been debunked, and in some dogs can make them fearful of the person doing it. In what other ways have you showed you are the boss to him?

When he growls at you, does he have something in his posession or is he in one of his favourite sleeping or resting spots?


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

MissSpitzMum said:


> The autoritative and alpha theory for dog training has been debunked, and in some dogs can make them fearful of the person doing it. In what other ways have you showed you are the boss to him?
> 
> When he growls at you, does he have something in his posession or is he in one of his favourite sleeping or resting spots?


he growls then goes to his bed so yes, i never go over and shout at him though so its really strange how its happening more now than ever? and i didn't train him my partner did he was a working dog but had to stop because of his hip


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> He has probably been showing subtle signs of being uncomfortable with your methods which have been ignored, so he has escalated the signals eventually getting to a growl.


This ^^^

Have a read through this

https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/14_12/features/Alpha-Dogs_20416-1.html


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> This ^^^
> 
> Have a read through this
> 
> https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/14_12/features/Alpha-Dogs_20416-1.html


thank you very much


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Rebecca_ozzy said:


> he growls then goes to his bed so yes, i never go over and shout at him though so its really strange how its happening more now than ever? and i didn't train him my partner did he was a working dog but had to stop because of his hip


If he is already in his bed when he growls it could be resource guarding, which isn't surprising in a cocker. If he goes to his bed after he growls then he is likely afraid of you for some reason.

Did anything happen 3 weeks ago that frightened him? It could be you were walking him and a firework went off, or maybe you accidently stood on him, or anything where you were involved and he got scared?


----------



## Rebecca_ozzy (May 17, 2018)

MissSpitzMum said:


> If he is already in his bed when he growls it could be resource guarding, which isn't surprising in a cocker. If he goes to his bed after he growls then he is likely afraid of you for some reason.
> 
> Did anything happen 3 weeks ago that frightened him? It could be you were walking him and a firework went off, or maybe you accidently stood on him, or anything where you were involved and he got scared?


yes actually i did stand on his paw by accident do you think that has scared him? i gave him a hug afterwards but maybe thats it?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rebecca_ozzy said:


> what do you mean sick of my methods?


Whatever methods you are using ("ive always had authority over him") could be causing him anxiety and he has tried all the subtle signs on the list to no avail.

The fact your OH "shows authority over him" too could be adding to his anxiety.

Why he doesn't growl at him, I don't know but I would look at Kikopup and positively.com for some advice on reward based, positive training methods and dump the "authority" angle tbh


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rebecca_ozzy said:


> yes actually i did stand on his paw by accident do you think that has scared him? i gave him a hug afterwards but maybe thats it?


Very likely, that's it.

He doesn't understand you didn't mean to hurt him.

And he doesn't understand you were sorry and the hug was meant as kindness/comfort as a child would for example.

Hugging a dog can be seen as "dominant" behaviour from us btw 

It will take a little time to rebuild his trust.


----------



## Rosie77 (Mar 12, 2021)

Rebecca_ozzy said:


> yes actually i did stand on his paw by accident do you think that has scared him? i gave him a hug afterwards but maybe thats it?


Did you ever find a solution to Ozzy growling at you?!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Rosie77 said:


> Did you ever find a solution to Ozzy growling at you?!


I very much doubt OP will be back after three years . . . but I suppose stranger things have happened.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rosie77 said:


> Did you ever find a solution to Ozzy growling at you?!


Maybe start a new thread if you are having issues.

That way you'll hopefully get some help.


----------

